# Its finally over... :(



## cisco7931 (May 2, 2011)

Some of you can research my other thread last week when we were going through this turmoil...

And as of last night, its finally over. My wife is focused on ending the relationship and nothing can bend it.

It is my birthday tomorrow, and tomorrow will be the start of our civil relationship for our 6year old daughter, we'll go out and have fun...

She seemed happy with her decision and we were both at a family party last night and she seemed very happy (don't know if this is a sign of her strength or her weakness? Care to enlighten or share your opinion?).

Some things are pretty clear with our conversation:

1. Its Over
2. I still want you to be a father to our daughter, see her whenever you want to
3. No more chances (this isnt infidelity or abuse at all)
4. Move on with your life...
5. We both knew a long time ago this was over, we just didnt accept it
6. She isn't happy and she will continue not being happy if we stay


I actually felt happy last night, relieved that i'm free but at the same time, I feel empty now my wedding ring is off. I now have time to make myself happy with little things. 

Some questions:

1. What are the things I can do myself to win her back after a few months, or years. - Read too many articles about this that it is possible by changing myself, and making her want me again and keeping communication etc.

2. When I visit our daughter, would you suggest she will be with us when we go out? 

3. How to I make her feel she wants be back without looking too obvious?

4. We are paying off a car - should I keep it or should I let her use it?

5. MOST IMPORTANT - How to I draw the line from being a grown/mature man during the civil stage for her to appreciate me to want me back vs. making her realize that since I have changed anyway, were better of as friends and stay separated.


----------

